# CS:GO vs Dota 2



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Some CS Fanboys on an FB page i visit were spouting crap about how CS:GO(And 1.6) is better than Dota 2
And how Dota 2 is for n00Bz and  it does not require ANY skill. 
I know both are of different genres,But lets keep the genre part aside and lets debate which game is better based on skill required.



*Let The Carnage Begin! **www.dota2wiki.com/images/2/23/Axe_icon.png


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 25, 2013)

Obviously both games have high skill cap. no need to compare both.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 25, 2013)

Is Dota 2 point and click or hack and slash?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 25, 2013)

Shall I say neither?

Dota 2 is HARD, and newcomers will not only get their asses whooped, they will get them ripped apart like everybody's business.

CS on the other hand (in general) tends to have a lower skill level community in the Indian public servers. It's only when you play in competitive modes that you realize how outclassed you can become. It should be obvious that I'm not saying CS is easier, so don't even try to argue that point.

You can't compare either to each other. The only real comparisons can be done with other MOBAs or action RTSes, like LoL and Dota/Allstars. I'm not sure if starcraft can be compared to Dota 2.

The whole arguement of CS vs Dota 2 is ridiculous. They are worlds apart from each other and only idiots make comparisons.


----------



## debarshi (Jun 25, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> The whole arguement of CS vs Dota 2 is ridiculous. They are worlds apart from each other and only idiots make comparisons.



THIS!!!
I am playing CS from a long time, and got to Dota 2 only months back..... Clearly, DOTA 2 needs much more skill (patience doesn't even need a mention) than CS in every aspect..... I agree CS can be competitive sometimes, but DOTA 2 is on a whole other level........



> Some CS Fanboys on an FB page i visit were spouting crap about how CS:GO(And 1.6) is better than Dota 2
> And how Dota 2 is for n00Bz and it does not require ANY skill.



They aren't even worth your time..... Its better invested in playing DOTA 2


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jun 26, 2013)

try to play heroes like Pudge, Mirana and Invoker in Dota 2 and you will totally forget about CS


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 26, 2013)

Its Fast reflexes vs Fast thinking.... Quick strategy vs grand strategy.... they are both equally hard.. though I feel CS is easier to learn and Very Hard to Master... onus on hearing and vision ( and a good mouse) make it very hard and at the same time heart breaking. . Dota on the other hand is hard to learn and to master.... it depends mainly on Fast hands, Fast thinking and patience.

Also in CS One mistake and you will loose the game, therez no second second chance... some times it may not be even due to your mistake.. the game is so unforgiving.
In Dota therez always chance for come backs... but it consumes most of your life...


----------



## theserpent (Jun 26, 2013)

Dota 2 for me


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 26, 2013)

Lets have a cs match between dota 2 players and cs players


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 26, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Lets have a cs match between dota 2 players and cs players



well trying to form a 5 vs 5 teams to see who wins from paper. 


*Dota 2**CSGO*Arijitd3pDesmondfurious gamerNoasArcAngelDigital fraggerGamerganeshavinandan012ThinkNoDigitflyingcow



I don't think CSGO team is going to win. 
while the dedicated csgo players are very less  there are more cs players who play dota 2 in the forum and i'm not sure of their expertise in csgo. definitely they will pwn the cs team.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 26, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> Its Fast reflexes vs Fast thinking.... Quick strategy vs grand strategy.... they are both equally hard.. though I feel CS is easier to learn and Very Hard to Master... onus on hearing and vision ( and a good mouse) make it very hard and at the same time heart breaking. . Dota on the other hand is hard to learn and to master.... it depends mainly on Fast hands, Fast thinking and patience.
> 
> Also in CS One mistake and you will loose the game, therez no second second chance... some times it may not be even due to your mistake.. the game is so unforgiving.
> In Dota therez always chance for come backs... but it consumes most of your life...



CS is tactics, not strategy.


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 27, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> well trying to form a 5 vs 5 teams to see who wins from paper.
> 
> 
> *Dota 2**CSGO*Arijitd3pDesmondfurious gamerNoasArcAngelDigital fraggerGamerganeshavinandan012ThinkNoDigitflyingcow
> ...



Give us Noa and im sure we will win


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 27, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> well trying to form a 5 vs 5 teams to see who wins from paper.



Well there are more cs players. And if someone dont have cs:go, then we can play cs 1.6 or cs:s.

anyway for cs:go, dep and you alone can pawn all of us single handedly. And I am unaware of flyingcow/avinandan.

or noa can join your team, I think ghouse have cs:go, he will join dota 2 team .

What you say guys.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 27, 2013)

Both are similar in skill level but Dota2 wins hands down for strategy+timings and CSGO wins hands down at efficiency, cause you have to know powers of each hero in Dota2. That's 10x4(default avereage) skill one have to know in each game+ items and how items affect hero skills. The last point cant be learned directly without playing a lot of matches.

Learning wise Dota 2 has very steep learning curve if one havenot played Dota.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 27, 2013)

I never played DOTA 2, although i have that game. But i have seen some gameplay video!!. I played CS GO, like for last few weeks, so i don't see a point, which they took to compare.

It's like comparing GTA with FIFA. Both are good in their own terms. So stop comparing.

I like the idea of Digital Fragger. Let's have CS GO match with the mentioned players...


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 27, 2013)

let's also have a dota2 match with same teams


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 27, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> let's also have a dota2 match with same teams



only if you want everyone in cs team to rage quit...


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 27, 2013)

Dont worry one good gank and moral boosted to 200%


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 27, 2013)

ask dep about his dota 2 experience/experiment. 

All of us have played cs, but not all cs players played dota . So dota 2 match canot happen


----------



## theserpent (Jun 27, 2013)

Im in for that match


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 27, 2013)

bring it on any


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 27, 2013)

If you guys are ready for the match.. we can do it..


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 27, 2013)

I am ready. this weekend. 

Fix a time and post it. Lets see who are able to join and in which team. I expect more members


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 27, 2013)

^ need 10 players..  and csgo, css or 1.6 ?  csgo is easy to host.

edit: ok cs go it is.  just confirm if you can join.


1. Arijit (confirmed)
2. Avinandan (confirmed)
3. Me (confirmed)
4. furious_gamer (confirmed)
5. d3p (confirmed)
6. gamerganesh (confirmed)
7. Extreme Gamer (confirmed)
8. NoasArcAngel(confirmed)
9. ThinkNoDigit (confirmed)
10. flyingcow (confirmed)

@theserpent not sure if you confirmed you can join dota 2 match or cs go match 

others rsvp.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 27, 2013)

DOTA2 vs CS GO2 ? I like this kinda debates.. Comparisons between two identities which are far apart from each other  Comparing similar stuffs is boring, comparing stuffs like Chocolate Ice cream vs Battery operated toothbrush OR Superstar shoes vs Coalition govt. etc etc    It really brings out our creativity 

Anyways, these to are similar in the sense that they are both
1) Competitive multi-player game
2) Rewards skills and patience
3) Flexes human cognitive senses
4) Causes serious addiction
 ...to name a few.
So lets compare via certain aspects

LEARNING CURVE--WINNER CS GO
Win goes to CS GO.. Even a 5 yr old can pick up and start pawning. All u have to do is wait for people to come inf ront of ur crosshair while camping . In DOTA 2 , a newbie will spend half an hour simply looking up items and recipes  and it will take him days if not weeks to master all items

COMMUNITY-- WINNER CS GO
In CS GO, there is no trash talk due to its pace. Well, dead players trash talk but its not a game breaker. DOTA 2 people have often quit due to the rage and violent feedback from enemies and allies.

TEAM PLAY--WINNER DOTA 2
DOTA 2 is , from start till end, all about team play and coordination. There is no ONE MANE SHOW. In CS GO its ok to have a noob in your team,at least he is dealing some damage,soaking damage or causing distraction before dying. In DOTA 2 a noob teammate can win the game for the enemies >_< Hence DOTA 2 is way superior in its emphasise in teamplay..

SKILL--
DEXTERITY--WINNER CS GO
 I have played CS since i was a kid, and i know that i can never match those player i see on youtube. 5 man headshot with desert eagle,thats my wet dream  You need a good peripheral setup and ur reflex should outmatch a F22 Fighter pilot !!
In DOTA 1, one needs to be well versed with shortcut keys and inventory keys (with Warkeys or similar app), DOTA 2 simplified it all by bringing a common layout for all heroes and conveniently placed inventory shortcut keys. Map awareness precedes physical dexterity here. 

SKILL--
MENTALITY-- WINNER DOTA 2
 You dont know mind-fcuk in gaming unless you have played DOTA 2. Its a friggin test of mental capability to assimilate data and variables and multitasking one's sense and perception. There are more game turns in DOTA 2 than all of India's cricket matches combined  It all about keeping it cool and maintaining your temparament. If apocalypse broke loose on planet earth and there was a dire need for army generals, i would recommend DOTA players  In DOTA, a daily noob and daily pro is separated by their mental strength, their ability to keep calm, maintain concentration and morale at the darkest of times 8)

Other factors in my view--
In CS GO, once u die, u have to sit idle for the round. This, i dont like (personally). Moreover the specific roles are monotonous. Like a sniper is always following the support, camping at vital spots...very linear role,his butt gaurded. In DOTA 2 we too have carries and supports, but their roles are still diverse,changing from time and according to situation and they have awesome impact on the whole game. Look at MANIA from MYM. That mofo is one hell of a Earthshaker player. I simply fell in love with his gameplay. From 1st minute till late game 60 mins he plays like he owns the map!! His timing, his blocks, his "6th sense" and perceptive play...WOW!!! DOTA 2 is very "situational", and requires human adaptive skills.
 CS GO is great for casual play. Its fun as a friendly game where every kill is accompanied by taunts. Even if you are losing badly, u can still kill that guy u hate so much >_<. In Dota, such 1 on 1 mind games dont apply as much since its so TEAM BASED.
You can enjoy CS GO more if u take it lightly, DOTA is not a game for light casual gameplay. Its a game that makes a MAN out of a BOY...
CS doesnt have epic legends like DOTA has. 
Yaphets,everyone knows,no need for introduction,
 Zhou, most successful captain and my number one choice for Army general in World War 3  
Dendi, Most imba  mid-solo player...if hes in midlane against u , better quit hahaha..
Art Style, the lucky charm
ZSMJ(retired) EPIC FARMER, the guy who farmed over 700 creeps in one tourney game(bought divine rapier, died, bought back instantly and bought a fresh divine rapier and ended the game).. he once farmed SACRED RELIC in 7 mins... can anyone do that? CS players  wont be able to spell it even in 7 mins ... He should come to India to improve our agriculture sector for productive farming   
oofff so many epic legendary people in DOTA cant mention all.
KIng James.... Ferrari 430.... so many...i am  doing injustice to such legendary players by describing them so briefly..


If you all wanna know how epic DOTA can be check this out- MYM vs Navi (Farm4Fame Winners) - YouTube You will pee ur pants out of excitement and epicness


Sorry for my bias towards DOTA1/2 ...it is the reason i stopped playing lame-game CS 1.6 and CS CZ


----------



## theserpent (Jun 27, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> ^ need 10 players..  and csgo, css or 1.6 ?  csgo is easy to host.
> 
> edit: ok cs go it is.  just confirm if you can join.
> 
> ...



CS:GO or dota 2 any thing,but time should be suitable


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 27, 2013)

I confirm, and I expect gamerganesh will also join. Need to ask desmond/noa.

@serpent will spectate the game.

Post it in tdf playdate, I remember one more guy who play dota and bought CS:GO, forgot his name.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 27, 2013)

One more FACT--- the number of DOTA players who can play CS well is a lot more than the CS players who are can play DOTA well. This kinda shows the balance.....All the DOTA players i know can play CS, COD MW, BF 3 well, same cant be said of those CS players who are like --"arey what are those little things moving." "what is hero?" "who is ur enemy" "what are you controlling" ?? Lol knuckleheads...DOTA is too hardcore for your puny brain to comprehend


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> CS:GO or dota 2 any thing,but time should be suitable



will be regular playdate time. after 8pm. 



arijitsinha said:


> I confirm, and I expect gamerganesh will also join. Need to ask desmond/noa.
> 
> @serpent will spectate the game.
> 
> Post it in tdf playdate, I remember one more guy who play dota and bought CS:GO, forgot his name.



Ask em. i think Hunter doesn't have cs go installed. prolly gt0gagan is the one you are referring to.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 27, 2013)

i 'm in


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 27, 2013)

^cool. edited.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 27, 2013)

When? Today or this weekend?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 27, 2013)

What furious gamer asked. I might be interested too (for CS only, uninstalled Dota some time ago).


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 27, 2013)

@furious_gamer   as soon as  we get 10 players.

*i.imgur.com/0nCAICX.jpg

@Extremegamer   so you can join? timing will be mostly at night. after 8pm.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 27, 2013)

Want me to join?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 27, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Want me to join?



lol, why do you even ask?
everyone's welcome.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 27, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> lol, why do you even ask?
> everyone's welcome.



okay so invite me into the party. my ID is duelistgamer.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 27, 2013)

Sure. I've sent you a request on steam. Add me. 

3 more slots remaining.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 28, 2013)

So...Are we gonna play a CS Go match and a Dota 2 match right?

About the Title Dota 2 vs CS Go
My point of Dota 2
Every hero has an Role
Carry    = who farms all day and night to be effective in late game
*Support = who not only babysit the carry...Support guys are like backbone in team fights where they can completely disable one enemy hero for 2-4 sec using items(means 5 vs 4)
that is enough for carries to do the job..unlike carry they watch the whole situation and do the thing*
there are more roles in Dota 2 like
Initiator ,Disabler,Pusher ,Jungler ,Escape etc.,
Planning,Co-ordination is the also important for Victory.....

About CS GO
??


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 28, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> So...Are we gonna play a CS Go match and a Dota 2 match right?



na, only csgo match b/w dota2 players and cs players. Dota 2 match is not feasible as it requires basic knowledge and skill in the game for new players if you don't want them to abandon the match in middle. whereas  cs doesn't have much entry barrier, you can at least run and gun, spray and pray. anyway most dota players are also skilled cs players but not the otherway.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 28, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Some CS Fanboys on an FB page i visit were spouting crap about how CS:GO(And 1.6) is better than Dota 2
> And how Dota 2 is for n00Bz and  it does not require ANY skill.
> I know both are of different genres,But lets keep the genre part aside and lets debate which game is better based on skill required.
> 
> ...



you can easily learn dota basics in 500-600 hours. CS will take you 1200 hours to get to a basic competitive level.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 28, 2013)

Ahh.. so we finally got a cs supporter, was wondering why no one taking side of cs:go.



NoasArcAngel said:


> you can easily learn dota *basics in 500-600 hours*. CS will take you 1200 hours to get to a basic competitive level.



Are you sure?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 28, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Ahh.. so we finally got a cs supporter, was wondering why no one taking side of cs:go.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure?



yes dota basics like items and recipes and hero types can be easily learned in 500 hours. Ive played for only 252 hours out of which actual playing time is about 230 hours. I can play majority heroes without any problem...

the only learning point in dota according to me is :

1. getting last hitting right
2. anti / hero capability ( you should know strengths and weaknesses of heroes you are playing and the enemy team )
3. situational items.. what to build when.
4. How to push lanes
5. Map blind spots/ warding. How to effectively deward, surpirse ganks
6. timing and sixth sense, when to use stuns/ damage items or your abilities
7. coordination with the team 

in cs 

1. very good aim, this alone can take 400-500 hours
2. movement you need to be very skilled at movement, using crouch silent walk and jumps
3. sound sense, you need to develop ability to hear enemy movements
4. playing under stress in cs maps are small so if u have a 1v4 situation you can still win it, but it depends how you are able to handle the stress
5. timing, throwing grenades/ smoke/ boosting
6. location, possible blind spots, blocking out map areas stalling time for bomb defusal including player rotation / peeking 
7. wall banging, how to spam possible enemies out of hiding or force them to use nades etc. 
8. you need to know the amount of time it takes to diffuse a bomb with a kit/ without a kit/ the amount of time it takes to plant/ what is the standard c4 plant time.
9. What items to take in the start/ how you want to distribute your team wealth/ you want sniper support or 2 eco 3 assualt
10. how to do dual pushes 
11. how to fake bomb plants
12. dejavu of which site to push to, morale how to boost it, psychological edge. 
13. teamwork.

at the basic competition level, as far as i have played i do pretty well with whatever experience i have... but in cs with 1400 hours of experience i used to play with pretty much the best cs players in the country and still get owned. ( sometimes )


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 28, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> yes dota basics like items and recipes and hero types can be easily learned in 500 hours. Ive played for only 252 hours out of which actual playing time is about 230 hours. *I can play majority heroes without any problem*...
> 
> 
> at the basic competition level, as far as i have played i do pretty well with whatever experience i have... but in cs with 1400 hours of experience i used to play with pretty much the best cs players in the country and still get owned. ( sometimes )



ahem ahem ahem.

Dont compare with one's game basic with other game's competitive play. Every games is excellent at competitive level. But basic of CS is easy . A kid can do F1 , and go and pawn some others. But Dota is not that easy. This game keep changing. Even the pro players invent new thing each and every day. If you have played for 400-500 hours, you know only 20 % of the game.

CS is for fast hands, and dota is for fast minds. Both the game are excellent at competitive level. But in basic, I saw many people who came to dota from cs, never went back to cs.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 28, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> .
> 
> CS is for fast hands, and dota is for fast minds. But in basic, I saw many people who came to dota from cs, never went back to cs.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 28, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> ahem ahem ahem.
> 
> Dont compare with one's game basic with other game's competitive play. Every games is excellent at competitive level. But basic of CS is easy . A kid can do F1 , and go and pawn some others. But Dota is not that easy. This game keep changing. Even the pro players invent new thing each and every day. If you have played for 400-500 hours, you know only 20 % of the game.
> 
> CS is for fast hands, and dota is for fast minds. Both the game are excellent at competitive level. But in basic, I saw many people who came to dota from cs, never went back to cs.



This. Dota is way more difficult than what Noas is trying to make it out to be. And the experienced community only makes life more difficult (even teammates).


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 28, 2013)

9/10 confirmed.. 1 more player.. we're ready to go.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 28, 2013)

so much fresh meat so little time


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 28, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> 9/10 confirmed.. 1 more player.. we're ready to go.



what about serpent?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 28, 2013)

^ not sure if he can join at night. he said time should be suitable and didn't reply.. if he confirms.. we have 10.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 28, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> ^ not sure if he can join at night. he said time should be suitable and didn't reply.. if he confirms.. we have 10.



Night cant 

after 9:15 I cant


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 28, 2013)

I can join... if its okay. But after 11:30 pm


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 28, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> I can join... if its okay. But after 11:30 pm


it's okay but after 11:30pm is not okay 
could u make it by 8:30 or 9pm ?


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 28, 2013)

Consider me in, If only theres a slot left


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 28, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Consider me in, If only theres a slot left



Lol, i thought i shall take it granted and add you myself. was waiting for you to reply.


10/10 it is.



1. Arijit (confirmed)
2. Avinandan (confirmed)
3. Me (confirmed)
4. furious_gamer (confirmed)
5. d3p (confirmed)
6. gamerganesh (confirmed)
7. Extreme Gamer (confirmed)
8. NoasArcAngel(confirmed)
9. ThinkNoDigit (confirmed)
10. flyingcow (confirmed)



*Dota 2**CSGO*Arijitfurious_gamergamerganeshd3pNoasarcangelExtreme GamerThinkNoDigitDigital fraggeravinandan012flyingcow


how does the teams look?   i can see the result here itself. d2 team is so strong. cherry and Noas in one team. we are gonna get pwned.

*edit:* suck it. the teams are really unbalanced. anyone suggest swapping players? or is it ok..


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 28, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> it's okay but after 11:30pm is not okay
> could u make it by 8:30 or 9pm ?



Sorry have office.. anyways I am glad that you guys have setup... Wish you all the best of luck...

BTW.. will you guys be playing DOTA 2 too... In that case mention the time....I would love to spectate...
Also try and find 2 more people (Not me).. as backup.. so it wont spoil your fun(powercuts etc).. you can give them chance in one of the maps.. so they wont feel left out..


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 28, 2013)

today or tomorrow? 

Can it be made in afternoon? around 5-6 so we have enough time before going dinner.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 28, 2013)

one doubt in CS GO
how do you guys open Doors that are locked?



arijitsinha said:


> today or tomorrow?
> 
> Can it be made in afternoon? *around 5-6 *so we have enough time before going dinner.


That is evening
I am ready now


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 28, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> today or tomorrow?
> 
> Can it be made in afternoon? around 5-6 so we have enough time before going dinner.



not today.. tomorrow.
5-6 ? i've got no prob but how about after dinner ? after 8:30 or 9pm?

@ganesh: press use key. i think it's E by default.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 28, 2013)

Well, my dinner time is 11 . and I have to prepare it also 

Does extreme gamer have cs:go? And I think noa will join cs:go team. Then we will get pawned


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 28, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Well, my dinner time is 11 . and I have to prepare it also
> 
> Does extreme gamer have cs:go? And I think noa will join cs:go team. Then we will get pawned



yes.. everyone in the teams have cs go. i've made sure of that.. ;D


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 28, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Well, my dinner time is 11 . and I have to prepare it also
> 
> Does extreme gamer have cs:go? And I think noa will join cs:go team. Then we will get pawned



I have CSGO 

i'm ok with any time before 10.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 28, 2013)

anyone there? invite me


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 29, 2013)

I really wish I could join you guys. I just feel so envy and sad 



Extreme Gamer said:


> CS is tactics, not strategy.



Then you can only kill, not win (without strategy, as you said)



mikael_schiffer said:


> CS doesnt have epic legends like DOTA has.
> .......




Really ? I don't know on what basis did you made this statement. CS also has many "legend" players. spawn, HeatoN, majority of old sk team, and some other old fnatic players like cArn.


----------



## d3p (Jun 29, 2013)

^ watch NIP or Very Games or Curse or Virtus Pro or Anexis or Eyes on you ...Man they make every match & map, EPIC...

Fnatic is loosing their edge in CS GO.

Also when you talk about CS1.6, the only player comes into my mind is Ksharp.

Enough Fan boism..

Well...i'm excited about this match between D2 vs GO.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 29, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> I really wish I could join you guys. I just feel so envy and sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can win if you can kill. If you kill the enemy team you win by elimination, and of bomb is planted you can still win.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 29, 2013)

everyone keep steam online in evening..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 29, 2013)

This thread is being hijacked and turned into "TDF Playdate Thread"


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> This thread is being hijacked and turned into "TDF Playdate Thread"



sorry bro.. yh.. we should move this playdate thread. next time.. 

8:30 pm... gear up.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 29, 2013)

opened CS GO and joined a server and there were 3 guys
1)duellistgamer
2)aimless
3)vegeta
when i joined
"aimless:who is this guy?
vegeta:dont know
aimless:kick him"
omg what a invite to me


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 29, 2013)

join 183.82.28.6


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jun 29, 2013)

Well played Guys
melody and duellistgamer owned all


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 29, 2013)

well though we lost the first game, moral victory is ours as played most of the time 4 v 5


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 29, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> well though we lost the first game, moral victory is ours as played most of the time 4 v 5



we played 3 vs 5 for couple of rounds and 4 vs 5 for some rounds as well.. 

u played good though.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 30, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> opened CS GO and joined a server and there were 3 guys
> 1)duellistgamer
> 2)aimless
> 3)vegeta
> ...



that vegeta is sooo evil


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 30, 2013)

TY guys. It was fun playing with y'all.

:takes a short bow:



avinandan012 said:


> well though we lost the first game, moral victory is ours as played most of the time 4 v 5



I went traitor when it became 5v3 to balance it out  and then someone else also joined.

BTW that post-match arms race was epic. 1st round was totally one-sided.

I had 3 people sharing the internet connection simultaneously and everything went to **** in round 2 and 3.



theserpent said:


> that vegeta is sooo evil



I think it was Digital Fragger who had invited him and then Fragger left, making my the party leader. Even I didn't know who he was so I kicked him when asked to. Again, sorry about that!


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 30, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> TY guys. It was fun playing with y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vegeta and Hunter were trolling.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 30, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> opened CS GO and joined a server and there were 3 guys
> 1)duellistgamer
> 2)aimless
> 3)vegeta
> ...



Well, First of all "who is *this* guy", this was not mentioned to you.
Second, Aimless is our Hunter. I guess he will not ask who are you. You misunderstood dude.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 30, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> Vegeta and Hunter were trolling.



Didn't realize that


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 30, 2013)

can we have a round today? id like to pawn you all :bored:


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 30, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> can we have a round today? id like to pawn you all :bored:



NO! ....

sigh, and I thought Killing Floor was tough !


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jul 1, 2013)

yeah
i was trolled


----------

